# Slingbox SB500-100 on Woot.com



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

Woot has manufactured refurbished Slingbox SB500-100 for $129 in case any Bolt user needs one.

http://sellout.woot.com/offers/slingbox-500-slingtv-16


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

My entertainment center is going to look like an art deco piece with all these oddly shaped set-top boxes. All I need now is a curved OLED TV.

What will happen to the 4Kp60 output being thrown through the HDMI ports of the Slingbox? Will it stay 4Kp60 or will it drop to 1080p?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

beyondthetech said:


> My entertainment center is going to look like an art deco piece with all these oddly shaped set-top boxes. All I need now is a curved OLED TV.
> 
> What will happen to the 4Kp60 output being thrown through the HDMI ports of the Slingbox? Will it stay 4Kp60 or will it drop to 1080p?


Pretty sure Sling SB500 can only do 1080


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Pretty sure Sling SB500 can only do 1080


So it's not a true passthrough that will send whatever signal it's getting in the HDMI In (in this case a 4K stream) and send it right out to the HDMI Out?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

beyondthetech said:


> So it's not a true passthrough that will send whatever signal it's getting in the HDMI In (in this case a 4K stream) and send it right out to the HDMI Out?


Sling does not have 2.0a HDMI to begin with.

And on that note, I have no idea how the HDCP strippers work when EDID info is seen by Bolt's 2.0a connection and the TV. One would think it would at minimum shut down 4k output, which sling could not accept anyway.

And why remote Sling a 4k OTT stream instead of just logging in and stream to your 4k remote device instead of going through a Sling?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> And why remote Sling a 4k OTT stream instead of just logging in and stream to your 4k remote device instead of going through a Sling?


 Because OOH streaming is not supported at all by Bolt built in stream, and even for the standalone or Roamio built in stream which is better and does support OOH streaming it's still very unreliable compared to Slingbox.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

moyekj said:


> Because OOH streaming is not supported at all by Bolt built in stream, and even for the standalone or Roamio built in stream which is better and does support OOH streaming it's still very unreliable compared to Slingbox.


You are missing point.

Roamio cannot do 4k streaming.

To do 4k streaming, obviously you need network and a 4k viewing device.

Why go:
OTT 4k
ISP HOME
TIVO BOLT 4k
Sling
Internet
4k remote Display

When you could go:
OTT 4k
INternet
Remote 4k Display

No reason to go through Bolt and Sling


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Assuming streaming option is available. Vast majority of my recent recordings are not available through any streaming source and hence have to come from DVR.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You need to use analog inputs with the Slingbox. With HDMI, most channels will be restricted from being used with it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> You need to use analog inputs with the Slingbox. With HDMI, most channels will be restricted from being used with it.


 Some people use an HDMI splitter that strips out HDCP to workaround that issue.


----------

